# Which Pier?



## markdido (Aug 17, 2017)

I'm coming up to Pensacola in May from Orlando.

I'm planning on hitting 3 mile bridge one day, and I have a guide for another day, but I would like to hit one of the piers.

Gulf Shores Pier, Ft. Pickens Pier or Pensacola Beach Pier?

Which one should I lean towards?

I'll be fishing on a weekday, so I'm hoping for light pier traffic.

Thanks!


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

I'd say Pensacola but that all depends on if the bait shows up. Since you'll have a Florida license pcola or Navarre would make the most sense. May can have cobis kings Spanish and some early tarpon along with the smaller surf fish.


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

For light traffic I would definitely lean towards Navarre.

What species are you looking for (surf or pelagic)?


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Navarre or Pensacola Pier


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Pensacola Beach Pier is closer to you and better chance for pelagics.
Plus IF'n you fish GSPPier you will need an Alabama saltwater license (just sayin ;-)


----------

